
Show HN: Partitions, a threaded instant messaging platform for engineering teams - JacobTheSnacob
https://www.partitions.io
======
maxwellwhite
Neat; but how does one try it out?

~~~
JacobTheSnacob
If you type your name (it can be fake) on [https://www.partitions.io/video-
tour](https://www.partitions.io/video-tour) it will let you try out all of the
functionality without needing to provide an email/password

